# Spider web balloons



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Those are really cool looking! I love them!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

wow I love those great find


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Got to agree! indeed VERY cool! Great find!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I stumbled across this looking for something else... now I have to figure out where to get the "hi-float" they speak of.
> 
> This is too cool!
> 
> ...


I have a brand new bottle of hi-float. I bought it for a party last oct and never used it! You want it?


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

That is an awesome find. May have to consider that one or hold onto to it for a possible kid's party down the road.

Hi-float sounds like a party store thing, if you don't want to buy online.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

You should be able to get Hi-Float at Party City. I used to work at Paper Warehouse (now Party City or Party Universe) and basically the Hi-Float is a sticky substance we squirted into the balloons to coat the inside that helps them last longer.


----------



## prblogg01 (Aug 24, 2009)

That is a nice idea. Very Cool !

I will do it in my party !!


----------



## Witchie Woman (Sep 25, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Those are pretty neat!


----------



## psychonmemphis (Oct 25, 2007)

dippedstix said:


> I have a brand new bottle of hi-float. I bought it for a party last oct and never used it! You want it?


well if she does not want it i do, i do a lot of crafts and would be willing to trade only if she is not interested.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Those balloons are so cool, they'd be perfect for the Tempt Your Fate game. We played that last year, everyone loved it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I bought everything but the helim from oreintal trading.I had a 20.00 off 60.00 and since there was already some wanted items on the website I just added those.I will get the helim at walmart it's cheaper there.


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

Did you get the Hi-Float at oriental trading too? And has anyone done these balloons in the past? Is it as easy as it looks? I would love to try these this year.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

dippedstix said:


> I have a brand new bottle of hi-float. I bought it for a party last oct and never used it! You want it?


Aw, that's so nice! I'm in Texas, tho so the shipping wouldn't be great. 

I can get it around here most likely, but I really appreciate the offer!


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Frankies girl: I went to Hi-Float's website and they say you can get it at Party America. There isn't one in Houston but you might have to drive a little ways to get it. I am driving about 45 minutes to go to Ikea tonight and there is one pretty close to that. Here is the link HI-FLOAT


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

INDY said:


> Did you get the Hi-Float at oriental trading too? And has anyone done these balloons in the past? Is it as easy as it looks? I would love to try these this year.


Yes they sell hifloat.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey FG, I saw hi-float in the Oriental Trading catalogue.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got two made and found thru trial and error that I required more than 1 pump of hi float I used two on one and one on the other.It also takes longer to dry 2-3 days.I also used a balloon pump instead of helium.









this one has two pumps of hf.











this one has one.
I am going to work with them some more becuase they still don't have the effect I was hoping for.


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting your pics halloween71. I am going to do this also, so thanks for the tips too.


----------



## zoe (Sep 23, 2009)

Or you can buy it from the UK store linked...I love their "no quibbles" return policy! Too cute!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Did anyone ever get this to work as pictured in the how-to? I really love the idea but was hoping to hear if anyone had more success before I buy all the parts!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

thats really neat!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

I tried this last year for my Party,well,my husband was playing with the Balloons,it was pretty easy,didn't take much time,just insert the spider,then the high-float,my dog had fun with them too,which didn't last long,this year my husband and dog are banned!


----------

